# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Сексуальность

## Irina

*Сексуальность* 

_Многие люди не могут себе даже предположить: нередко, чем сексуальнее человек выглядит внешне, тем асексуальнее он, оказывается, по жизни и наоборот._

*В чём же заключается сексуальность? Какая она в вашем представлении?*

----------


## Irina

До сих пор не могу найти ответ на вопрос: почему многих француженок называют сексуальными? Посмотришь - самые обычные женщины, со своими достоинствами и недостатками, но многие от них в восторге. Что в них такого сексуального?

----------


## Akasey

самые сексуальные, это славянки! И тут спорить нечего! Читал что самые красивые точно у нас (восточные славяне), так как нас особо не затронула инквизиция, и мешались крови с татарами. Я полностью с этим согласен.

----------


## Irina

*Akasey*,  а что такое сексуальность в твоём представлении? Я вот как-то даже описать её не могу.

----------


## Akasey

наверное когда человек притягивает к себе особой энергетикой

----------


## Asteriks

Посмотреть на мужчину и решить для себя: хочешь с ним секса или нет. С первого взгляда. Не конкретно секса, а в принципе. Сексуальными могут быть улыбка, руки, шея и так далее.

----------


## Akasey

вот не ожидал такого определения сексуальности, как-то больше на желанеи секса с кем-то

----------


## Irina

Попытаюсь ответить. Сексуальность -  это какие-то неуловимые движения, запах, интонация голоса, которые притягивают как  магнит.

----------


## Asteriks

Ага, ещё забыла про лёгкую волосатость на груди. Это сексуально для меня. Акасей, ты про чьё определение сексуальности?

----------


## HARON

Бывает женщина если посмотреть на неё вобщем-то и не красавица,но отчего-то тааак хочется завалиться с ней в постель!!! Загадка природы!

----------


## Irina

*Виды женской сексуальности*

Психологи и сексологи любят классифицировать все и вся. На этот раз их пытливые умы добрались до типов женской сексуальности.




> *ЖЕРТВА
> *
> Ей ничего не стоит разрыдаться после секса: «Я знаю, ты меня бро-о-осишь…» От интима не отказывается, но уверена, что ею нахально пользуются и ничего не дают взамен. Некоторые мужчины, интуитивно чувствуя ее безотказность, собственно, так и делают…
> 
> Ей нужен надежный, опытный, авторитарный партнер, требующий полного подчинения. Которому, возможно, все-таки удастся научить девушку получать удовольствие. Правда, барышня может превратиться в рабыню… Зато счастливую.
> 
> *НАРЦИССКА*
> 
> Лучший любовник для нее — собственное тело. Если же даме и приходится иногда с мужиками связываться (против природы ведь не сильно попрешь), то выглядит это так: «Не лапай меня! Осторожно, живот! Все, слезай с меня, слеза-а-ай! Ну вот, гад, я ноготь сломала…»
> ...

----------


## Irina

*Мужская и женская сексуальность. Найди 4 отличия*

Сексуальные роли, четко определенные в прошлых поколениях, сегодня перепутаны. Это происходит из-за того, что в современной культуре существует двойной стандарт в отношениях между мужчиной и женщиной, заложенный еще нашими предками. Этот стандарт отрицал женщину как личность и отнимал право на сексуальность. В результате всевозможных революций женщина наконец-то получила право на свое тело, которое оказалось пригодным не только для деторождения, но и для приятного времяпрепровождения…

Но двойная норма, унаследованная нашим поколением, продолжает вносить неразбериху в сексуальные отношения. При этом страдают не только представительницы прекрасного пола, но и мужская половина. Для того чтобы отношения были гармоничными, нужно понять, в чем суть мужской и женской сексуальности. Найдем четыре основных различия.

*1. Агрессивность и пассивность*

Слово «агрессия» рассматривается здесь в психологическом смысле, оно означает «движение вперед, утверждение чего-то». Здесь агрессия принимается как позитивное качество, и оно противоположно термину «пассивность». Т.к. мужчина наделен более сильной мускулатурой, ему более свойственно движение. В любой мифологии мужчина символизирует маскулинное начало, и рассматривается как движущийся дух, а женский или феминный принцип – как вместилище, которое преобразовывает этот дух. Эти глубинные бессознательные мотивы заложены в основу сексуальных отношений мужчины и женщины.

Итак, тело мужчины более мускулисто, а возбуждение мужчины сфокусировано в точку и направлено во вне, что позволяет ему возбуждаться быстрее женщины, не говоря уже о том, что мужчина обладает органом, способным проникать, - все это обуславливает его инициативу, он является агрессором в сексуальном акте. При этом женщина не является пассивной и подчиненной, хотя некоторые сознательно или бессознательно занимают подобную позицию.

Женщина должна быть также активна, она способна проявить свое сексуальное желание: взглядом, прикосновением, словом и т.п. Когда происходит сексуальный контакт, то мужчина становится преследователем, а женщина – преследуемой, но у нее есть свои способы сохранить возбуждение погони. Но все же женщина менее агрессивна, в ее позиции больше символической пассивности, которая означает женственность. Женщина в вихре погони не должна терять свою способность к принятию мужчины. Ее агрессия более тонкая, более изысканная, она жаждет принять в себя мужчину, как он проникнуть в нее. Если мужчина сталкивается с чрезмерной женской агрессивностью, то он начинает бессознательно сопротивляться этому, в результате его влечение слабеет, появляется угроза импотенции или начинается поиск новых отношений.

В большинстве случаев, агрессия со стороны мужчины является залогом сексуального отклика женщины. Считается, что женщина хочет, чтобы ее завоевали, но такая позиция ошибочна. Она больше хочет быть желанной и нужной, тогда она открывается своему «преследователю», она не хочет быть просто сексуальным объектом, который используют для удовлетворения сексуальных амбиций.
*
2. Сила и слабость*

Отношение женщины к успеху в сексуальном акте отличается от мужского восприятия. Неудача женщины в половом акте возникает в результате неудачи мужчины. Как правило, обратное утверждение не работает. Отсутствие женской чувствительности особо не мешает при сексуальном взаимодействии, как это не печально для женщины, а вот отсутствие возбуждения у мужчины приводит к полному краху самых лучших порывов. Поэтому женщина так чувствительно относится к малейшей слабости мужчины, она сознательно или бессознательно испытывает агрессивное чувство по отношению к любой слабости мужчины, от которого она эмоционально зависит.

Женщина может быть понимающей и поддерживающей мужчину, она способна на любые усилия для того, чтобы мужчина мог преодолеть временные трудности. Но если это не помогает, то женщина может стать беспощадной, она уйдет к другому партнеру, или агрессивное чувство обрушится на него. Мужчины интуитивно понимают эту разрушительную способность женщины, их навязчивое желание удовлетворить женщину загоняет сильных мира сего в ловушку, оно отражает их бессознательный страх перед той властью, которой обладает женщина. Но женщину трудно обмануть чрезмерной заботой о ней, она интуитивно понимает, что за этим могут скрываться внутренние проблемы партнера.

Как пишет известный психоаналитик А. Лоуэн: «Мужчин, способных скрыть свою слабость от женщины, нет». Если мужчина будет пытаться сделать это, то женщина тут же начнет свои «исследования» личности данного представителя сильного пола, пытаясь разрушить все его защиты. У мужчин редко встречается подобные разрушительные тенденции по отношению к женщине, если она оказалась нечувствительна при сексуальном контакте. Мужчина всего лишь жалуется, что партнерша фригидна или безответна, с ним-то все в порядке. Для него важнее, чтобы женщина не могла пожаловаться на его мужественность.

Нормальный мужчина чувствует свою ответственность за удачный исход предприятия, он понимает, что пробудить женщину и удовлетворить ее, - все это зависит от него. Если у женщины появляется потребность ощутить себя живой и желанной, ей необходим мужчина свободный от страха неудач.

*3. Измена*

Позиции по отношению к измене также выявляют различия между мужчиной и женщиной. Женщине легче перенести сексуальную измену мужа, случайную связь, чем длительные отношения с другой избранницей, которой он отдает свою привязанность и заботу. Мужчины тяжелее переносят сексуальную измену, т.к. она наносит удар по его мужественности. Они считают это оскорблением мужского достоинства, способности удовлетворять ее сексуально. В нашей культуре принято издеваться над рогоносцем, а жена, оставленная мужем становиться объектом жалости.
*
4. Двойственность самооценки*

Двойственность самооценки женщины проявляется в том, что ее личность проявляется в двух ипостасях, в роли жены и матери своих детей. Ее самооценка формируется на основе – как она благополучно «функционирует» в области секса и в материнстве, сюда входит –способность к зачатию, вынашиванию ребенка, роды и воспитание. Тело женщины несет две функции – это сексуальность и репродукция, одна из составляющих построена на взаимодействии с мужчинами, а другая – на взаимоотношениях с детьми. «Женщина соединяет мужчину с будущим через детей».

Мужской природе также свойственна двойственность. Это связано с его отношением к своему телу и половым органам. Для мужчины фаллос как бы продолжение его «я». Очень часто мужчины говорят о нем в третьем лице, как о независимом существе, как о своем маленьком друге. Для мужчины - его тело, образно говоря, принадлежит окружающему миру, оно функционирует, перемещается в пространстве, а половой орган предназначен для взаимодействия с женщинами. Благодаря этой двойственной связи – с миром и женщиной - «мужчина соединяет женщину с внешним миром».

При всем равноправии женщин и мужчин, они представляют собой противоположные стороны этого равенства: их природная противопоставленность может служить как гармонии, так и конфликтам. Если мужчины и женщины оказываются в повседневной жизни равноправными партнерами, то, прежде всего, у них внутри должно быть заложено основание для такого партнерства. Что внутри, то и вовне.

----------


## BiZ111

я сексуальный

----------

